# MFA Film Photo Option for Visual Submission - USC / NYU / UCLA



## Ep317 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I am currently in the process of applying for the MFA Film program, specifically the cinematography program at USC, NYU, and UCLA. Each school gives the option of submitting a Video or Photo visual sample. I have been doing photography full time for the past couple of years. Although cinematography is my main passion, I haven't had the chance of working on something I am especially proud of. This is why I was leaning more towards the photo option. However, I read a few articles online where it said that you should always go for the video option and that people applying with photos never got in.

Has anyone here been accepted with the photo option? // know someone who did?

Thank you!


----------



## jn0pe (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm curious about this too! Bump


----------



## Blue Grape (Oct 19, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am currently in the process of applying for the MFA Film program, specifically the cinematography program at USC, NYU, and UCLA. Each school gives the option of submitting a Video or Photo visual sample. I have been doing photography full time for the past couple of years. Although cinematography is my main passion, I haven't had the chance of working on something I am especially proud of. This is why I was leaning more towards the photo option. However, I read a few articles online where it said that you should always go for the video option and that people applying with photos never got in.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you eventually submit the photo option to USC?

Thanks!


----------

